# Caraudio & Electronics Mag (Pulled The Plug)



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Caraudio & Electronics Mag (Pulled The Plug)
Yes its true, after 20years of car audio & electronics the mag is done,
the have pulled the plug, this is a sad day,
the only one we have left is PAS,
Maybe we need a new SQ mag


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

holy crap! I cant believe it

Damn another one down the drain :-(


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy crap!

I stopped buying it 3 years ago since theres more content on the internet...but still. 

Thats sad.

Did you find out through a trade publication or some website?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> I stopped buying it 3 years ago since theres more content on the internet...but still.
> 
> ...


One of the Editors
We just got off the phone they all foundout lastnight..


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow. And my subscription just ran out with the Sept. issue.


----------



## TurboFC3S (Oct 23, 2006)

Damn, that is a bit of a surprise ... are they a Primedia mag?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

wow! I still have a year left.....


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

TurboFC3S said:


> Damn, that is a bit of a surprise ... are they a Primedia mag?


They were, Primedia was bought by Source Interlink.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that is sad! I remember in the late 80s I used to purchase those C A & E, then dream about owning the equipment seen in their articles. 

Come to think of it, I have not seen a CA&E magazine on the magazine display racks in quite some time.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

well, that sucks... i have gotten every single issue of CA since the premier issue in 89... never missed a single issue; I guess I will now.

I disagreed with the whole Sprinter ("The System No One Would Build") crap anyway.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*That is a shame, could be a sign of the industry.  *


----------



## Patrick Simmons (Jul 29, 2008)

That really sucks.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

It's not a sign of the car audio industry, it's a result of the current publishing industry.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> wow! I still have a year left.....


I have almost 2 full years 

I got my subscription about 2 months ago and have recieved 2 issues so far. I've of course read many of their newsstand issues over the years.

To be honest, I was VERY dissapointed with the gear/speaker reference that they just put out. Seems they only decided to include the manufacturers who advertise in their mag, and even at that they had incomplete specs.  

There were some good install articles which is what made it interesting to read, but other than that, I'm not feeling a huge loss. I honestly get more/better info online now than I do from reading the rag. Still...I will miss all the purdy pictures


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> Wow. And my subscription just ran out with the Sept. issue.


I believe in the meeting they noted that your lack of subscription renewal is the straw that broke the camels back


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

damn, that was about the only mag I would buy since mobile entertainment folded. After ME folded they got better for a while but soon slipped again. Mostly read it for the install articles and the creativity they inspired.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

my subscription lapsed a few months back... it is too bad..... if they could have created a forum like this and combined it with a monthly publication they might have been able to weather the changes....but without using the web better it was going to happen.


I am sad to see them go...... sometimes I liked reading the ads/articles


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

They've been going downhill for a while now and the last couple issues with the Sprinter and "guides" have been crap IMO, I did like the jetta in the most recent issue though.

Lately, it's been a tough rag to find locally, Chapters has/had extremely spotty availability, 7/11 stopped carrying it, and most of the specialty periodical and magazine stores were only bringing in 5-10 copies.
Cause or effect? lol, guess we will never know.

That being said, it's unfortunate to loose another mag devoted to mobile audio.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Well I'll observe a moment of silence........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................





Now can we please get a quality magazine.................I know beggars can't be choosers, but come on. CA&E was ok, but we were all gettin to that point.


Any takers on puttin out a quailty magazine, cause to give us some options um about to put my 3 year old to work


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Is their any car audio magazines still available at book stores? I was just at borders books a few days ago and didnt see anything. I did see one while at the airport last month but forget what it was...


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

BoomHz said:


> Well I'll observe a moment of silence........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately you probably won't... not enough people are willing to pay for it and advertisers don't want to advertise in magazines that few people buy. You're stuck with the internet, for better or for worse.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I've seen a couple of "baller" type magazines about car audio, but nothing with anything close to an SQ bent... and there's always PAS... which is 10% soft core porn, 80% ads, 9% cars with huge turbos, 6x9 upgrades and a deck and 1% pure show cars with 5 bazillion screens and speakers in places that would make Peter Euro scream.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

and only 30% of the soft core porn is worth looking at.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I too still have about a year and a half left on my subscription. The "how to's" was my favorite part of the mag. Hate to see it go, I remember when there was "Autosound and security"..."Car stereo Review"...ANd "car audio and electronics" all out at the same time now nothing....That sucks.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

don't know if anyone else did but i just called their customer service line and they said they had no plans of closing shop.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> don't know if anyone else did but i just called their customer service line and they said they had no plans of closing shop.


Was this a elaborate scheme to get us to subscribe? If so, it worked on me.


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

I blame car audio forums. :blush:

I find it ironic that people on this forum are surprised.

I stopped my CA&E subscription a couple years ago because I could get more useful info on the internet. I used to read Car Stereo Review religiously and when I saw it go under, I knew it was only a matter of time for this to happen. I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

will i get a refund, i only just started my subscription.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't really feel bad. CA&E hasn't been worth a crap in a LOOONG time.CSR was the one that really bummed me out when it went under.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Cmon guys, whats the real deal? Is CA&E really out of production? Id hate to see it go. I credit all the things I know about Car Audio to them since 1993, when the internet in the Philippines was still scarce.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Horsemanwill said:


> don't know if anyone else did but i just called their customer service line and they said they had no plans of closing shop.


I got the same response from Quebecor - the distributor for resellers. Hell, I have Octobers issues sitting two feet away from me. Not sure what to make of this ..


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

heard Nov may be the last issue. is so does that mean we get refunds?


----------



## Corey Anderson (Jul 25, 2007)

If this is true then this sucks. I have to aggree, it deffintly wasnt the best mag, and some of the info was shotty at best but i did enjoy reading it. Every year my cusin sells magazine subscriptions to raise money for his school and i always pruchase a 2 year subscription of CA&E because there isnt any other mags in the book worth a **** and i figure its for a good cause and ill just build up a balance. I probally got 4 + years left, so if this is ture, i hope to see some money back.


----------



## dragon breath (Dec 2, 2007)

my subsciption ran out last month and i did not renew because the last couple years the mag has gone way down


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

I hadn't subbed in years, but I would still buy the yearly buyer's guides. The last one I have was the 2003 edition. I wish I'd been able to find the years' since then. Sounds like they got worse and worse though.

On the other hand, CSR had a much better yearly guide, and that was still more difficult for me to locate before they quit.


----------



## dsblk93gt (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to love that mag in the early to late 90's then it got 1/2 the size and just downhill to me. I used to love the amp and subwoofer shootouts and tests. I still have PILES of them stored away at my parents house. I remember that being a reason for purchasing my MTX Thunder amps (the originals)!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

my .02

From what I understand, yes the November issue will be the last one. It is sad, but at the same time the content has gone downhill. Internet sites, all of them, probably DID have an effect. Once advertisers notice this, they pull out and the downward spiral begins. Kind of sad, but nothing personal it's business. 

I had the opportunity to judge a couple shows waayyyy back then with Bill Burton, nice guy and very knowledgable. Unfortunately the first show he thought we could spend time with each car and listen to the music he brought. With over 30 cars to judge that day, I respectfully told him that he would probably have to go back and try to listen to some of the cars after we were done. Good 'ol days.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

Unless I've missed something since I stopped reading it...good riddance! I thought the mag turned to total trash years ago. Back in the late 90s and for a few years after I used to just LOVE that magazine. Normal guys with normal cars and incredible systems. Then it turned into a celebrity pissing match and I could have cared less about that magazine after that.

I won't miss it.


----------



## smokeybehr (Sep 24, 2007)

There's been other shuffling and name changes with other Primedia magazines. One of the other mags that I read from Primedia changed the name, and I'm waiting for the other shoe(s) to drop on the other ones, whether they are merging, renaming, or going away.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

VTECnicalAccord said:


> Unless I've missed something since I stopped reading it...good riddance! I thought the mag turned to total trash years ago. Back in the late 90s and for a few years after I used to just LOVE that magazine. Normal guys with normal cars and incredible systems. Then it turned into a celebrity pissing match and I could have cared less about that magazine after that.
> 
> I won't miss it.


 that ended a couple of years ago. I gree, After they featured Wyclef's Gwagen
They got on this flash/bling trip for a few years.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I quit subscribing a couple years back when they started only featuring systems like you would see from West Coast Customs. Who the hell needs a tiki bar/hamster tube/subwoofer box in their Jetta anyway? Or a Ford Taurus with Lambo doors integrated with The Clapper. The stupid "theme systems" were retarded.


----------



## downwind4final (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to literally wear out my CA&E and CSR mags in the early 90's, reading them over and over. Back then, they mostly had real world cars with real world SQ installs. I haven't even flipped through one in years. Enough of the spaceship looking motorized fiberglass and 20+" rim cars.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I do agree that alot (mine wasn't  ) of the featured cars are butt ugly and belong in a "ricer mag" or on West Coast customs website. Whjat does suck is I just wrote the check for a another 3 yr subscibtion last week! Hope they return my funds!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

downwind4final said:


> I used to literally wear out my CA&E and CSR mags in the early 90's, reading them over and over. Back then, they mostly had real world cars with real world SQ installs. I haven't even flipped through one in years. Enough of the spaceship looking motorized fiberglass and 20+" rim cars.


Actually, I really liked both magazines back in the mid-90s when I was in HS. I think I subscribed to both [CA&E anyway]. They had quality articles on INTERSTING CARS, good reviews, and the directory issues were in ONE issue [instead of spread over several] and they would fill the rest of the directory month with one incredible car. Also, let's not forget the huge spreads they would do on those oddball systems that David 'Fishman' Rivera did. I mean come on, a fishtank in a car? That's clever ****!

I was actually considering writing a letter to the editor recently. I may not have to. I was going to ask why they keep running letters from idiot 16 year olds who basically ask "Wot iz teh best woffer" (sic) and guys in their 40s who put Audiobahn equipment in their Mercedes and wonder why they blew their electrical system.

I was also getting pretty sick of seeing the "bling" systems with *speakers in the doors* and yards and yards of fiberglass nonsense. 

I think the "jump the shark" moment was when CA&E started reviewing _OEM SYSTEMS_


----------



## El-Akeem (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.me-mag.com/ArticleReader.aspx?NewsId=5389


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

downwind4final said:


> I used to literally wear out my CA&E and CSR mags in the early 90's, reading them over and over. Back then, they mostly had real world cars with real world SQ installs. I haven't even flipped through one in years. Enough of the spaceship looking motorized fiberglass and 20+" rim cars.


I agree but I read it because I'm a stereo nut and there wasn't anything else. 
I think that it's a sad day when all we have left to read in the "john" is PAS mag and Maxim. 
CSR was the [email protected]#!t!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Damn, that is sad! I remember in the late 80s I used to purchase those C A & E, then dream about owning the equipment seen in their articles.
> 
> Come to think of it, I have not seen a CA&E magazine on the magazine display racks in quite some time.


I'm with you on all points here! I have even looked for the magazine around here for the past couple of years and couldn't find it anywhere but at large bookstores.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

It isn't so much of a surprise...I remember they pre-announced that the equipment in this year's directory had to be split up into several issues due to "advertising revenue". I just checked the brands listed in the directories this year, and there are MANY major brands not even listed. Why?

I had just subscribed this year, after a lapse of oh...around 15 years 
I remember their early 90's issues and the Hifonics ads with the models. Classic stuff. At one point I had 7 of their Series VIII amps. Now I just have the Aphrodite.

I think their product reviews have been well-written as of late (for ex. the Pioneer component speakers). That is an accomplishment IMHO because if you say something negative about a manufacturer's product, and they are one of your advertisers...

I would have liked to see more how-to type of articles, with a lot of pictures, over the years. Most of the fabrication and installation knowledge I have gained was from the internet, friends, and hands-on experience. I remember surfing on the internet circa 1995 and there were maybe 5 car audio websites, my favorite one being somewhere in Europe (Finland I think). Now there is so much information on the web, a magazine can't compete.


----------



## astronut (Dec 29, 2007)

El-Akeem said:


> http://www.me-mag.com/ArticleReader.aspx?NewsId=5389


The last paragraph sums it up for me.


> "It's a wakeup call to anybody who supports these books to say broaden your message," Lehmann said. "It illustrates how this industry is evolving. Everything that stands still will be left in the dust. And this book stood still."


I only got my subscription 2 years ago, I just received my last issue. I subscribed because of the install "how to's" that they featured. I chose not to renew because the last year they seemed like they didn't know what they were doing. I read the write ups and some of them felt like I was reading an import tuners magazine -- more about the cars than the audio. I guess that was their attempt at "broadening their message..." 

If they wanted to increase subscriptions, they should have broadened the audio aspect to include "real world" audio instead of focusing on higher end systems. They needed to appeal to the masses, not the "elite". The normal Joe blow with a Toyota Camry wouldn't stand a chance getting a write up in the magazine. It's full of Infinity, Lexus and Audi. The average consumer isn't going to spend $800 for a great sub, another $800 for a PAIR of components, throw down another 1000 plus for amps and then an ungodly amount for the install..

Don't get me wrong, I loved the "high end" aspect of the mag, but if you want to sell massive amounts of magazines, your gonna have to appeal to the masses. That's just common sense marketing....


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> I do agree that alot (mine wasn't  ) of the featured cars are butt ugly and belong in a "ricer mag" or on West Coast customs website. Whjat does suck is I just wrote the check for a another 3 yr subscibtion last week! Hope they return my funds!


Go to the bank and cancel the check. That'll probably be the only way to get it back. Although, I'm still not sure what to think of this. I too have over a year left of my sub.


----------



## boosted98taco (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been around a few years, lol... I remember back in the day this was the magazine to read. Boy there was a wealth of articles; all were good, and very accuarte. When I worked in Woodland Hills, CA, I'd run into the editor from time to time, and we'd talk about the system I had in my truck. 

Really sad to see it went downhill... Nothing seems to stay the same or get better anymore. It's like lets build quantity, not quality... Sad to see..


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I just bought a 3 year subscription last month damn I hope I get something back


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've only been into car audio a few years, but I think it's sad to see it go. It might not be the best mag out there, and I'm all set with the insane custom work, but it was really the only game out there. I love the internet but maybe I'm more old school. I loved getting my new issue in the mail and driving to work and then reading it on my lunch break.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

If true, this is very sad news, indeed. I got my start in car audio in 1990 sparked by puberty and a second-hand Oct 1989 CA&E mag. For several years, all I'd known was that 6x9's were the biggest speakers made for cars and that these boomers must have had _a lot_ of them. It never occured to me that one could put a speaker box _inside_ the trunk. :blush: But I was 13. 

Around that time, cars started getting really loud in my low-income midwestern neighborhood (it really was "da hood"). I spent hours poring over CA&E mags and drawing sketches of systems that I wanted to build. Shortly after, I was introduced to Parts Express and quickly figured out that using home speakers in cars was a really good way to get bass on a budget. I opened up a _mobile_ mobile installation business when I was 14 and would make my mom drive me to a person's house to install things. I was very careful (more careful than I am now!), soldered everything and learned how to bundle wires as shown in CA&E. I learned how to diagnose noise, properly use an EQ and carpet enclosures (an art!).

I contracted my friend's dad who was a master carpenter to build custom enclosures with amp racks and custom routed wiring grooves (remember the white Toyota Supra with Recaro seats and the motorized adjustable port tubes? I recall everything being run from a single Punch45! That guy had cable grooves!). I don't have those mags anymore - I had a couple hundred that I got rid of before getting married. I kept the April issues, though. 

Installation porfolio in hand, I went to work for a local custom shop when I was 18 and got interested in amplifier repair - and then progressed to building my own using pieces and parts of other amplifiers. In 1997, I built a 500W Class D amplifier in a small Jensen heatsink. That kind of power density was unheard-of. I made my own PCBs using CirCAD and etched them on the deck of an apartment I was renting. The amp only lasted a year because I kept making changes to it (turns out the HIP4080 chip used was very difficult to use for a good amp). I finally scrapped it after the whole amp finally burst into flames on my workbench. But I learned a lot!

So, that's my tribute to CA&E - you can take this knowledge _to the top_ but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## geolemon (Aug 15, 2005)

DaveRulz said:


> It's not a sign of the car audio industry, it's a result of the current publishing industry.


Denial is the first step to recovery, right? 

It is sad, but my guess is that the aquisition of Primedia simply forced an audit of the profitability each of the magazines in Primedia Group. And no doubt the audits showed CA&E trending downward.

Short of mismanagement (probably unlikely in the case of a 20 year old magazine), the cause of a downward trend in an enthusiast magazine would be a downward trend in enthusiast subscriptions - which would track with a downward trend in enthusiasts. 

And it's absolutely a phenomenon that has been all over industry trade mags and newspapers, a trend that's been happening for years - the "Fast and Furious" movies were really symbolic of the shift, and some of our own media (Performance Auto and Sound) magazines pave the way.

There are fewer enthusiasts interested in real "car audio", and more enthuisiasts interested in "Fast and Furious" style bling. Or, more enthusiasts interested in "Yo homie, my ride gots 35 TV's in it, and 3 sets of speakaz in each dooh..." Show cars these days often don't have top of the line gear in them - they've got a fiberglass showboat install, with entry level gear mounted up.

And even the music we listen to these days - downloading MP3's off websites has replaced CD sales - we're really training people NOT to be hi-fidelity enthusiast: "Sure, you _could _be an audiophile... but wouldn't you rather spend less money and have all the modern conveniences offered by today's internet? Wouldn't you rather have the song title and time displayed on your display as it plays?" So many trade offs, putting "sound quality" as perhaps the _only_ benefit listed under the "CD" column, where the "MP3" column is long and rich - and also includes the word "popular". ;-)

It's sad to see shops close across the country, and others report downward sales trends as they try to hold on in a shrinking industry. But it's sadder still when an enthusiast magazine goes out of print - 
The obvious question is "How do you attract more enthusiasts?"
One way certainly is our enthusiast magazines - it can do what internet forums can't. Including attracting people in the first place, perusing that magazine rack...

This really does carry significant weight. 
I know people here have been down on CA&E's quality in this thread, but it maintained a focus on car audio, where other magazines focus shifted to flash bling zoom. If their featured cars were a little too WCC for you, you might consider that's in part because the cars you liked to see in there are becoming endangered species... I'm sure CA&E was doing what they could to bridge the gap between their core enthusiast values, a shifting industry, and a dwindling core enthusiast base. That's a tough balance, no matter who you are!


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Typical this is the second car audio mag thats done this to me in recent years. 
The UK car audio mag did this, now the only English language car audio mag i know of CA&E is doing it. So im guessing theres no magazines for caraudio in English left now.

My subs 'expiration date is AUG 2009' so like you guys im not happy especially as im overseas i pay alot more than domestic subs.

So what happens in the states when these things happen do you just loose your money or do they refund? Been on the other side of the pond whats the law over there?

I will say the reason i subbed again for the mag after a short few month spell of not doing so was due to the article on Gary Biggs cars.
It did seem to go down hill after that though.
Sad day.


----------



## geolemon (Aug 15, 2005)

I also found more confirming detail:

http://www.me-mag.com/ArticleReader.aspx?NewsId=5389


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Was never really a fan of the mag. Seemed to be all about high priced installs and celebs. They have an article on their webiste (FAQ) for people who renewed their subscriptions.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

geolemon said:


> Denial is the first step to recovery, right?
> 
> It is sad, but my guess is that the aquisition of Primedia simply forced an audit of the profitability each of the magazines in Primedia Group. And no doubt the audits showed CA&E trending downward.
> 
> ...


Trust me, while there's a lot busted in the car audio industry, that's not the reason the mag would be canned, it is the publishing industry. I'm not permitted to go into anymore depth, but there is a lot more at play here than the current state of the car audio industry.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually, I was kind of liking the article on the Sprinter... 

I've been a subscriber on and off since they were new... but I think they lost their focus when they jumped on the whole "wheels, monitors and air cleaners" scene.

With 40K subscribers, it appears that someone could fill the void with a newsletter type of thing. I'd buy it if they did something serious about home grown systems, add on to OEM systems and real world stuff.

my 2 cents...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Its too bad, i enjoyed CA & E. Even though in recent years it started going down hill it was nice to see different installs. I miss the late 80's and early 90's when the IASCA scene was in full swing. A person has to travel to even find a IASCA show now days.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> Trust me, while there's a lot busted in the car audio industry, that's not the reason the mag would be canned, it is the publishing industry. I'm not permitted to go into anymore depth, but there is a lot more at play here than the current state of the car audio industry.


I'd have to agree. I know people at other Source Interlink magazines, and this wasn't the only cut made.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Next thing you know SoundDomain , Tweeters , JL Audio sold on the internet [legally}

Oh, my bad ... this has already happened.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I think that soon we will all realize that we, the DIYers are becoming the mainstream... mom and pops are closing, and everyone else is having a hard time... we are the future, and there is room for each of us to make a little side money to fund our passion by installing for friends/family if we play it right and produce good sound for a great price.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> I think that soon we will all realize that we, the DIYers are becoming the mainstream... mom and pops are closing, and everyone else is having a hard time... we are the future, and there is room for each of us to make a little side money to fund our passion by installing for friends/family if we play it right and produce good sound for a great price.


Yes and No. DIY is the fast growing segment. But there have been shadetree installers since the beginning. You get what you pay for. If you're lucky. The future is definitely to actually Do It Yourself. With easily accessible information on the internet, complete with step-by-step tutorials with pictures, it's easy for even the beginner to tackle the installs that used to be the bread and butter of the install industry.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The Piper is leaving because no one will pay him 

If your sellin and no one is buyin close the doors [ perfect example: Mustang Ranch = a house of ill repute run by the government ].

Everyone just said no thanks none for me !


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

That blows.

It seems that this is a dieing breed of car modification.

It was huge in the 90's and now it is expected in show cars. This became evident to me that there was not one Sound Q show in the midwest this year!

Come one!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

right!

we need a midwest sq comp.

right here in illinois.


----------



## bighitter (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, you can still subscribe to a 2-year subscription via their website, so they must not be in too much of a hurry.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

A sad day indeed. I have learned and enjoyed the mag for 10+ years. I agree at times it was plenty bling for me, but even those installs may have had something you could take away from them-which may have just been what _not_ to do with a system. In my book it never really held a candle to Mobile Electronics. Where is Mike Mettler these days anyway?


----------



## autotronic (Aug 11, 2008)

As the third editor of _Car Audio and Electronics_ (from February 1997 to December 1997) this is indeed a sad day for the mobile electronics community. When I left _CA&E_, the paid circulation was in excess of 140,000; today it is a small fraction of that, thus no one should be surprised at last week's chain of events. Editor Ben Oh did a great job with the minimal resources he was given but it was remarkable that the magazine was able to survive as long as it did. What surprises me in the aftermath of the decision to cease publication, is the inability or the lack of desire by the publishers to fold the magazine into one or more of the other titles as a special section, which is what I had done at _Motor Trend_, with the Autotronics department before becoming editor of _CA&E_.To me that would have made good business sense.

The publishing industry as well as the mobile electronics industry has changed dramatically in the almost 11 years since I edited _CA&E_. The Internet is a game-changer, especially on the publishing side. With so much high-quality content available on the web, on web sites as well as forums such as this, is there really a place anymore for niche magazines like _Car Audio and Electronics_? Have they outlived their usefulness?

I ask these questions with a motive. Currently I am involved in publishing a niche magazine of another sort, _Automotive Traveler_. While we have an *extensive web site*, last year we published four quarterly, interactive, 100+ page online-only *magazine-style publications* using a flip-flash-style interface. My question is this, could a _Car Audio and Electronics_-style magazine be published in this format, where pages or articles could be printed out, and if it was produced, is the mobile electronics enthusiast community large enough, and viable enough, to support it so that advertisers would advertise? 

I would love to get your feedback here, or I can start a new thread and move the discussion there. I've been a bit disconnected from the industry for several years -- although my cover story on the JL Audio JL350 Mustang is in the current issue of _*Mustang Enthusiast*_ -- I have some ideas of my own on how an online-only mobile electronics magazine could be published. Now I'd love to hear your suggestions and ideas, especially in the aftermath of _CA&E's_ passing.

Let's start a dialogue. I know that the executives in the mobile electronics industry are clearly scratching their collective heads, wondering what to do next. For some interesting reading, take a look at this recent story in *USA Today*.

It is a sad day.

*Richard Truesdell
Former Editor, Car Audio and Electronics
Editorial Director, Automotive Traveler*


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Rich,

Maybe it's me being nostalgic, but that late 80s to mid 90s seemed to be the hey day of mobile electronics magazines. It seemed to me that after that time most of the reviews were low to mid-fi stuff with no real substance making everything seem great instead of calling it like it is. As a result a lot of readers gravitated to the lower end product and shunning the higher end product since the reviews were basically saying there was no reason to buy high end anymore. 

If it was me, I'd go back to the great how-to articles, reviewing higher end gear and not being afraid to call a duck a duck.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

^as he said. Also in the past year or so of CA&E i was told it was going to change and have more sound quality cars in and especially more coverage of sound quality cars from soundoffs. Starting with Gary Biggs cars, This is WHY i re-subbed to the magazine for 2years after a short few months break. Basically back to mid to late 80s to mid 90s caraudio mag style. These types of magazine are what got me interested in Sound quality car audio and i think theres a market for. Every Caraudio magazine both in the UK and USA went to the show/tuner side and they all died. Seems they learned nothing from each other. They tried to cover the market that dedicated tuner mags do but failed. They should have stuck at what they were good at and weathered the storm.
Also what happened to the reviews? They were great with kippler testing and lots of bench test data as well as listening reviews i found the comparision of both great reading these died off and became the same reviews as before often quoting chunks of the owners manual rather than anything useful like they were a year or so earlier. What happened there?
Photography, flashy photos and lighting from all angles. Not much use if it does not show anything usefull. Captions for photos to explain what you are suppose to see in the odd angle of the photos would have been usefull. Arty photos are not much use if they show nothing useful to the readers of the installs.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

autotronic said:


> As the third editor of _Car Audio and Electronics_ (from February 1997 to December 1997) this is indeed a sad day for the mobile electronics community. When I left _CA&E_, the paid circulation was in excess of 140,000; today it is a small fraction of that, thus no one should be surprised at last week's chain of events. Editor Ben Oh did a great job with the minimal resources he was given but it was remarkable that the magazine was able to survive as long as it did. What surprises me in the aftermath of the decision to cease publication, is the inability or the lack of desire by the publishers to fold the magazine into one or more of the other titles as a special section, which is what I had done at _Motor Trend_, with the Autotronics department before becoming editor of _CA&E_.To me that would have made good business sense.
> 
> The publishing industry as well as the mobile electronics industry has changed dramatically in the almost 11 years since I edited _CA&E_. The Internet is a game-changer, especially on the publishing side. With so much high-quality content available on the web, on web sites as well as forums such as this, is there really a place anymore for niche magazines like _Car Audio and Electronics_? Have they outlived their usefulness?
> 
> ...


I would read and possibly/probably subscribe to an e-zine that focused on car audio. Particularily if there were good how-tos, tips and guides.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I would subscribe, but I would only renew if the focus remained on SQ. I have had my subscription to CA&E since almost the first issue. I distinctly remember the change to the blinging installs. I liked the new reviews, and the new direction, but I could not stand the layout, the lack of detail in the install articles, and the lack of informative pictures. It almost seemed like the photographer and the writer had no idea what the other was doing. Two paragraphs describing the kickpanels of a vehicle, and no pictures of it. I didn't get it.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd read an E-zine... but if I may make a suggestion... CA&E would have articles about big show cars, explaining briefly about how they were constructed... I'd rather have a whole issue dedicated to a bottom up build of a stellar show car like the Alpine cars, or the new sony civic... not a small 2 page blurb in each issue for 6 months, but one issue I can drag out when I need ideas or to see how something was done... give us a magazine that is deeper than a puddle PLEASE!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Autotronic,
article at bottom of your post quoted>
The iPod generation is taking some of the thump-thump out of car audio sales.
While younger owners add accessories to improve their cars' looks, such as flashy rims and performance tires, fewer are opting for better sound inside.

end quote>
That article at the bottom says it all


----------



## habeba86 (Oct 20, 2006)

Is sad to see it go...but I stopped getting them a few years ago.


benny z said:


> right!
> 
> we need a midwest sq comp.
> 
> right here in illinois.


I would go!!! Only show I even remember was like 5 years ago when American TV held one.


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

boogeyman said:


> I too still have about a year and a half left on my subscription. The "how to's" was my favorite part of the mag. Hate to see it go, I remember when there was "Autosound and security"..."Car stereo Review"...ANd "car audio and electronics" all out at the same time now nothing....That sucks.



Personally, I thought CarSound was the best of the mobile audio bunch. I thought their testing was the most non-biased out of them all.


----------



## autotronic (Aug 11, 2008)

Quick update.

I went back and re-read all the comments here and here's some of my observations of what I believe today's enthusiasts are looking for in a mobile electronics magazine for the 21st century.

First, more real-world feature vehicles, less reliance on celebrity installs. I agree but I will note that the last issue I put together and edited had Shaq on the cover. The celebrity thing is a double edged sword; it can easily be overdone.

Second, bring back head-to-head product tests. This is problematic and may have partially contributed to my dismissal back in December 1997. As I had a long history with the magazine going back to the first issue, when I was a retailer, I knew the power of a #1 ranking in a _CA&E_ comparison test. Problem was that there was typically one winner, and five losers.

When I was editor, the participating manufacturers in each test would try to get a sneak peak at the test results and would dispute the results claiming bias. I had no problem with printing their follow up in a subsequent issue, the journalist in me had to resist the pressure coming in from the manufacturers, even under the threat of them pulling advertising support. Certain manufacturers were were the biggest offenders and caused mass consumption of Maalox on my part over my nine months at the helm of _CA&E_.

My solution was to split the tests; an example would be three integrated 6.5-inch speakers and three 6.5-inch component separates. This would serve two purposes. First, it would provide two winners and only four losers. Second, it would provide a wider spread of prices. The integrated speakers would be under $150/pair, the separates over $200/set.

The problem was that certain manufacturers, who had well-regarded products with established brand images, would no longer participate, after having used past tests to build their reputations. (Those manufacturers know who they are.) Thus the comparison tests, when they ran, would pit major Japanese suppliers who basically didn't care how their products placed competing against no-name, off-shore suppliers. Ultimately the comparison tests became so meaningless that they faded away, not long after I left.

One idea that I have, if an online-only replacement for _CA&E_ were to be launched, it would rely heavily, especially as far as most vehicle features would be concerned, on reader/owner/shop submissions. Digital photography makes producing publication-quality images so much easier. At automotivetraveler.com we have produced a series of three online features that tell what it takes to catch the eye of an editor -- how to assemble a complete submission -- as well as how to get great images of your car. Click here if you want to take a look at the series called *Catching the Eye of Editors Part 1* and *Part 2* and *Car Photography for Dummies*. 

Having readers supply publication-quality packages would go a long way in keeping production costs reasonable while at the same time, extending the potential pool of what I call "real world" installations. What do you enthusiasts think of this idea?

One change that I didn't have to contend with 11 years ago, are the low expectations of today's music consumers, many of who get their music online in the form of compressed MP3s or WMAs which are a step major backwards sonically. A whole generation has entered the music marketplace thinking that music is "free" and sounds "good enough" through ear buds of small, crappy speakers attached to a computer. They have no idea how cheated they are in ignoring properly recorded, full-fidelity recordings. That "good enough" attitude is a major contributor to the industry's current malaise IMHO.

Since I made my earlier post I made a few phone calls this afternoon to mobile electronics executives to gauge interest to a consumer-focused _*Automotive Traveler*_*-style magazine* dedicated to the in-car entertainment (ICE) industry. There's enough interest for me to do some additional follow-up; unfortunately it will have to wait until after the 20th when I'm back in California after covering the Woodward Dream Cruise in Detroit. 

But before getting too deep in this I will want to get more grass roots feedback from ICE enthusiasts as well as from retailers and those who still participate in sound offs. Please, if you want to have some influence, post your opinions here and tell fellow enthusiasts to join in this forum and make their views known. 

Let the comments begin.
*
Richard Truesdell
Former Editor, Car Audio and Electronics
Editorial Director, Automotive Traveler *


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

what's the big deal about this till i needed to be emailed bout it. its a good thing, more power to DIYMA.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to pick up CA&E and some of the other magazines at the newstand (supermarket, walmart, etc) but I never subscribed due to the inconsistency of interesting articles. There where phases where all articles were about SPL competitions, times where there were reviews, but no comparisons, and times where bling was the only thing you could read about.

I've never participated in a sound off in my 12 years in the hobby simply because there aren't any in the North East dedicated to SQ.

We've had discussions about this before and the consensus on this site is we enjoy
* Real-world installs
* Unbiased Head to head comparison tests
* Reviews of new cutting edge products
* DIY articles/tutorials
* Occasional over-the-top / celebrity installs

Whether we get this in paper format or online is irrelevant. A reader driven magazine or e-zine would probably create a huge following for the car audio hobby. 

Maybe a starting point for this could be established on this site with a *"Install of the Month"*. Forum members can submit photos and a 1000 word article about their system...then vote on them on a monthly basis. At the end of the year, a magazine or calendar could be created with the winners.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

i just got my new issue yesterday in the mail. cant wait to read it.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

autotronic said:


> For some interesting reading, take a look at this recent story in *USA Today*.





> *•Demystify the jargon.* The days of confusing stereo terms — woofers, tweeters and frequency response — is giving way to simplicity. "We over-explain," Rougas says.


LOL. I really couldn't stop lauging at this one. That's actually sad. It sure explains alot why it's so hard to find real data. I find this statement actually really troubling. Instead of educating, they want to further/support possible myths and dumb it down. That pretty much goes against the very nature of this site, at least when it was in it's prime.



autotronic said:


> Second, bring back head-to-head product tests. This is problematic and may have partially contributed to my dismissal back in December 1997. As I had a long history with the magazine going back to the first issue, when I was a retailer, I knew the power of a #1 ranking in a _CA&E_ comparison test. Problem was that there was typically one winner, and five losers.
> 
> When I was editor, the participating manufacturers in each test would try to get a sneak peak at the test results and would dispute the results claiming bias. I had no problem with printing their follow up in a subsequent issue, the journalist in me had to resist the pressure coming in from the manufacturers, even under the threat of them pulling advertising support. Certain manufacturers were were the biggest offenders and caused mass consumption of Maalox on my part over my nine months at the helm of _CA&E_.
> 
> ...


Sad sad sad... one can remember the day when the original creator of this site went head to head against a particular company with an unbiased review and the hurt feelings that followed, yet now you will find the person who had hurt feelings with banner ads from one of his distributor/reps. Ironic and sad.  Nothing has changed BTW. There is no such thing anymore as doing an unbiased review IMO. It's best to auditon for yourself to cut through the BS.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

durwood said:


> LOL. I really couldn't stop lauging at this one. That's actually sad. It sure explains alot why it's so hard to find real data. I find this statement actualyl really troubling. Instead of educating, they want to further/support possible myths and dumb it down. That pretty much goes against the very nature of this site, at least when it was in it's prime.


This was the same thing I noticed in that article and the same reaction I had.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> This was the same thing I noticed in that article and the same reaction I had.


If you really want to read between the lines, the paragraph right before it makes it even funnier how stupid that sounds. 

They want to target older people (hopefully more educated later on in life), and yet leave them in the dark by not even giving them enough info to make an informed buying decision unless it's a flashy dumbed down display or product blurb with lots of fancy verbage that doesn't mean jack squat. WTF


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

What I got out of that section of the article was 
'we want people to spend their money, no matter what. even if we have to lie or completely bloat facts; we'll do what we have to do'

I don't know if that's off base, but it's the notion I got.


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

I am truly heart broken over this. I feel as if I've lost a close friend. I hope this is a wakeup call to anyone interested in audiophile level car audio. I hope there is a way to salvage this great magazine. I hate what is happening to car audio and the audio industry in general. I know from experience that people can be pulled into true sound quality in a car if they only knew what they are missing. I hope some day soon we will have some expo type events where the top level cars are open for people to listen to. Every single person I have done a demo for has walked away not believing what they just heard, and my car is not the best by far. Each one of those people have also said they have never heard anything like that before. That tells me that the general public is ignorant to the fact that there is much better sound available than your MP3 player, and it CAN be done in a car. Music was intended by the artists to be shared. I hope we can all do a better job of sharing what music can and should sound like in a car, and not just from behind a keyboard, but out in public where the average person can get an idea of what we all talk about and love so much.


----------



## macman (Aug 10, 2008)

it was about time


----------



## Twilight (Dec 24, 2007)

durwood said:


> If you really want to read between the lines, the paragraph right before it makes it even funnier how stupid that sounds.
> 
> They want to target older people (hopefully more educated later on in life), and yet leave them in the dark by not even giving them enough info to make an informed buying decision unless it's a flashy dumbed down display or product blurb with lots of fancy verbage that doesn't mean jack squat. WTF


I personally cannot wait until I no longer have to look at all this crap like watts and ohms and frequency response. That geek crap is so confusing. If I'm just keeping it real, I just want some Mad Sick Boom in my ride, so give me a Mad Sick amp and Mad Sick subs. Presto, confusion avoided--if they're both mad sick I know they work with each other. Obviously, I wouldn't risk blowing up my mad sick subs by powering them with a Wicked Tight amp.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Twilight said:


> I personally cannot wait until I no longer have to look at all this crap like watts and ohms and frequency response. That geek crap is so confusing. If I'm just keeping it real, I just want some Mad Sick Boom in my ride, so give me a Mad Sick amp and Mad Sick subs. Presto, confusion avoided--if they're both mad sick I know they work with each other. Obviously, I wouldn't risk blowing up my mad sick subs by powering them with a Wicked Tight amp.


_Yo, ah jus' wan' a system dat BUMPS, numsayin??_

...cretins


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Im feel you, like I said in another thred,
Alot of my customers have no idea what SQ is,
or they say I dont need anything fancy,
If we had an SQ based mag or e-mag it would be great
I would have the URL everywere on my store recepits too!

I also hear you on seeing a sweet setup on a demo car then when you hear it its just better than avrage, alot of the bling car sound like crap & have tons of bass, i know we all know this,

Im also bummed that the truck i had lined up for the CA&E is not going to be jumping over the O on the cover, Maybe I can get some guys from Canada to check it out..
I will post pix when its finished..
I will miss the CA&E comming in the mail..



Ttowncls said:


> I am truly heart broken over this. I feel as if I've lost a close friend. I hope this is a wakeup call to anyone interested in audiophile level car audio. I hope there is a way to salvage this great magazine. I hate what is happening to car audio and the audio industry in general. I know from experience that people can be pulled into true sound quality in a car if they only knew what they are missing. I hope some day soon we will have some expo type events where the top level cars are open for people to listen to. Every single person I have done a demo for has walked away not believing what they just heard, and my car is not the best by far. Each one of those people have also said they have never heard anything like that before. That tells me that the general public is ignorant to the fact that there is much better sound available than your MP3 player, and it CAN be done in a car. Music was intended by the artists to be shared. I hope we can all do a better job of sharing what music can and should sound like in a car, and not just from behind a keyboard, but out in public where the average person can get an idea of what we all talk about and love so much.


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Im feel you, like I said in another thred,
> Alot of my customers have no idea what SQ is,
> or they say I dont need anything fancy,
> If we had an SQ based mag or e-mag it would be great
> ...


For a lot of people (who don't know better) car audio is becoming like fast food....just throw it together and serve it up. As long as it OK it'll do...McMusic

Also consider that the $130,000 Year One Trans AM has a Sony Explode system in it  Think about this, $130K for a car with a $100 sub!! Same goes for the Baldwin-Motion Camaros. $200,000 for a convertible with the same Sony explode system. If I had one, I'd throw out the radio and only listen to the 500 hp motor shifting gears....NOW that's music. 

Hopefully, when someone hears really good music from really good speakers, they won't settle on a McSystem.

I have friends in Canada who would love to give the truck a listen...we'll buy the coffee.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

After reading that article I still don't think they get it. Here are my reasons for car audio failure:

>edit< My REAL #1 reason is - DEI because they pretty much bought and RUINED everything!
1) Crappy music and crappier recording practices. As far as I can tell the music industry has produced much I'd want to buy, let alone spend money so I can hear it better. (maybe I'm just old)
2) Lars Ulrich. I think his pursuit of online downloading has turned people against the music industry and music in general. They really showed their ass on this one.
3) If they want to attract old people (me) they have to realize that I'm not buying car audio to pick up women. I'm married. I'm buying car audio because the only place my wife will let me crank MY music is in the car, alone. =) So dumbing down doesn't help. I know what car audio is and know the difference in all those silly watts, and ohms and stuff. I remember car audio from my childhood and know enough about it to realize there hasn't been any ground breaking technology in the last decade of amp and speaker manufacturing to warrant high prices. 
4) Better factory systems. Combine this with reason #1 and you have a death sentence for car audio after market.
5) Overall catering to the lowest element: The bass head. Does any self respecting, educated person (people with money) want to emulate the low brow uneducated bass head with his trunk rattling while his muffler nearly falls off and his brakes and tires can't pass a safety inspection? I don't, and every time I see it I feel a little embarrassed for me, and anyone else who loves car audio.
6) I also have a TV at home which is not regulated by my mommy. I can watch what ever I want when ever I want. I don't need 16 monitors in my car. Despite how much they seem to think I want, or need them. I have no need to sit in a parking lot and watch DVD's or Playstation.
7) I pretty much know where I'm going. I make road trips maybe once or twice a year. No need for a GPS either.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> _Yo, ah jus' wan' a system dat BUMPS, numsayin??_
> 
> ...cretins


lol 
mah audiobahns be kickin
ya dig...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ive been a subscriber for 6 years, I for one LOVED the 4 part series on the dynaudio van 
(but of course im a nerd like that) 

I agree the mag wasnt perfect, but I for one will surely miss the monthly read, 

sometimes I wish the internet crowd would stand up and WRITE into what you like, in a constructive manner (magazine, politics, record industry, car etc...)

rather than NOT support it and watch it die, hell now there is NO car audio outlet in print form

sad times imo


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

newtitan said:


> ive been a subscriber for 6 years, I for one LOVED the 4 part series on the dynaudio van
> (but of course im a nerd like that)


I'm a big fan of the Sprinter series, too, and Part Five has just hit the newsstands.


----------



## evikins (Mar 29, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Caraudio & Electronics Mag (Pulled The Plug)
> Yes its true, after 20years of car audio & electronics the mag is done,
> the have pulled the plug, this is a sad day,
> the only one we have left is PAS,
> Maybe we need a new SQ mag


It's sad


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

I personally prefer Car Stereo Review. 

Still, it's sad to see them go. I remember writing them a letter back in '93. It was actually printed in the September issue. 

IMO, CA&E is a lot better than PAS, which is the last mag standing.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

PAS is kinda terrible and I thought it would go the way of the dodo a long time ago, but they are one of the few/only magazines in the tuner/audio genre that is not shrinking. The last time I picked up a PAS it was heavy, kinda like "truckin" back during their heyday, 300 pages and 150 of them were advertising, and as annoying as it is it is the sign of a healthy car rag.


----------



## Stavenmist316 (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn I loved that mag. PAS sucks ass


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

what the hell man! I'm not even subscribed to this thread and dont care to be. Yet I get at least 10 emails every day about new posts.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

Dam that sucks.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

man this really sucks
i just started a 12 month subscription only 3.5 months ago.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I know it has been said before, but I'm not suprised. 

Every time I picked up the magazine, I was disappointed in the last three or so years. Another poster mentioned that the closure saved him writing a letter to the editor. I second that. 

I recall the changes that were made in the magazines. Even when they were subtle. When magazines bow to the advertisers, they lose the soul of the reader. It became obvious. 

So, I'll close by saying this:

Ken C. Pohlman of CSR was a demi god in my day.
I still remember my first issue of CSR. They had a review of a Mustang owned by a guy named Espisito. 
The Punch 45 will rock eternally to me.

Long live SQ.

Ed


----------



## MazDAMN (Feb 3, 2008)

Sucks they're done. I didnt have a subscription, but when I wanted something new, I'd buy one for a few months to see whats out, or coming out


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone know when their last issue will be? I'm just curious how many more issues I'll get out of my 3-yr subscription I bought 1 month ago


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any other mags that they can reccomend for reviews on audio equipment and how to sections


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I've read that the last issue will be November...

October's issue has just hit the newsstands, so apparently only one more to go.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

The funny thing is that the Editor's page states they are going to go back and cover cars and people that were there in the beginning. Maybe drag it out until December? What I dont understand is that it is the middle of AUGUST and the OCTOBER is already out...go figure..


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm curious to see how they try to get out of giving us subscribers our money back.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

My brother in law recently closed doors on a magazine, I should ask him how it was dealt with when they stopped....

http://www.dragnews.com/


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

None of the mags I had a sub to that went out of business ever gave me a dime back,


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> I know it has been said before, but I'm not suprised.
> 
> Every time I picked up the magazine, I was disappointed in the last three or so years. Another poster mentioned that the closure saved him writing a letter to the editor. I second that.
> 
> ...


Ken C. Pohlman was a demigod. When I was in High School I loved reading his amplifier reviews and wanted to grow up to be just like him. Teaching Music and Music Technology at the University of Miami and writing articles for a car stereo magazine.  (what am I doing in the Air Force? lol) 

Tom Nousaine was another favorite.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

drtool said:


> None of the mags I had a sub to that went out of business ever gave me a dime back,


Now that there sucks!


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Death and taxes.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

durwood said:


> LOL. I really couldn't stop lauging at this one. That's actually sad. It sure explains alot why it's so hard to find real data. I find this statement actually really troubling. Instead of educating, they want to further/support possible myths and dumb it down. That pretty much goes against the very nature of this site, at least when it was in it's prime.


Funny, I had a VERY long argument with a guy on VW Vortex and he used this EXACT same defense when I called him on his "knowledge".


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

*State of the Car Audio industry*

After posting once on this thread I went thru all the posts again. I have never seen such a collection of opinions and experiences from people all over the US. Having been into car audio for the past ~15 years off and on, I can identify with most of the sentiments.

I wanted to share a recent experience and then reflect a bit on some thoughts.

Car audio for me has always been something of personal enjoyment and learning. I have never entered a competition, so the only comparison I've had is with my friends' systems. My job is never done...I am only temporarily happy with my current system until I hear a certain song that exposes a flaw, or I see a clever install that I get some ideas from. That IMHO is what propelled the Car Audio industry, catching "the bug". And that is one thing that bothered me about the article that someone previously posted a link to..."dumbing it down" is actually going to HURT the industry.

Recently, I got the itch to enter into competition. I searched the web for sanctioned/structured organizations who host competitions and found two groups: IASCA and MECA. Maybe others on this thread know of some other prominent groups, please let me know if you do.
Anyway, I was looking for competition events in Texas this year. And with both groups I found....NOTHING. I contacted both groups only to find that there is minimal interest from dealers/sponsors. The main issue they said is lack of attendance when they have had events. C'mon, this is TEXAS...there are a gazillion million people in this state. I just feel really disappointed since I was hoping to connect with others and get some valuable input from experienced judges in the lanes. Is this a sign of the state of the industry?

Another thing, last year I was looking for a very flexible external 3-way active xover. People at a couple car stereo stores didn't know what I was asking about. I looked around online and no manufacturer seemed to make what I was looking for. I guess the crossovers are just integrated into amps these days, and that's that. Remember the great crossovers "back in the day" like Sony XEC-1000, Coustic XM-7, Kenwood KEC-600, and the like? I was fortunate enough to find a used KEC-600 online in good condition.
I guess one thing the internet has done is really increased the efficiency of shopping. Why go to a local car stereo store whey you can buy the same thing online for 25% less, from reputable online stores? In a sense, maybe this has contributed to the decline in local car stereo comps, because stores just aren't making as much $$$, and carry products for the mass-market, dumbed-down consumer.

Getting back to the CA&E mag, one thing I would have liked to see on the installs is how much $$$ did the equipment and install cost? I believe most installs featured should be in line with a budget the typical CA&E reader can afford (sure, some bling is fine from time to time). IMHO $10k in one fell swoop is not fathomable for most readers.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: State of the Car Audio industry*

You have made some great points
I also am trying to get people to come to SQ & Bass boxing events(iasca)
in my area, no mater what it seems like you get "oh thats neet" "umm maybe"
"For Sure Im their'' but you never get a real good turnout

As for the CA&E I also think a mag full of reader rides & the 1 or 2 pro rides would be great, this last mag has the SL600 that was $250+k for the gear & install yes the guys at Advanced Audio are just unreal installers & we should lookup to such great & detailed work (i love that install)
the whole mag is stuffed with $20k + installs, The one that stands out to me overall is the "Aged to Perfection" the 1989 Integra
all the gear is to date of the car, the install is clean but unique, 
Id say alot of the members on this forum should have the opritunity to show off great audio sound quality systems & simple but detailed installs



jsun_g said:


> After posting once on this thread I went thru all the posts again. I have never seen such a collection of opinions and experiences from people all over the US. Having been into car audio for the past ~15 years off and on, I can identify with most of the sentiments.
> 
> I wanted to share a recent experience and then reflect a bit on some thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: State of the Car Audio industry*



jsun_g said:


> Recently, I got the itch to enter into competition. I searched the web for sanctioned/structured organizations who host competitions and found two groups: IASCA and MECA. Maybe others on this thread know of some other prominent groups, please let me know if you do.
> Anyway, I was looking for competition events in Texas this year. And with both groups I found....NOTHING. I contacted both groups only to find that there is minimal interest from dealers/sponsors. The main issue they said is lack of attendance when they have had events. C'mon, this is TEXAS...there are a gazillion million people in this state. I just feel really disappointed since I was hoping to connect with others and get some valuable input from experienced judges in the lanes. Is this a sign of the state of the industry?


You should check into USACi competitions. They recently had a huge show called Texas Heat Wave in Austin. There are a lot of shows listed in Texas. Check this Link All it takes is one person to tell another and so on. We can bring real car audio back. The magazines, and manufacturers do what they do because of the people buying ( or not buying ) their products.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

stereojnky said:


> Yeah I'm curious to see how they try to get out of giving us subscribers our money back.


Two magazines that I subscribed to went under and neither sent me my money back!

But, they continued my subscriptions with newer magazines that were similar.
I remember once the subscriptions ended I got rediculously low renewel rates 

One was a music mag that went under (forgot the mag) and I ended up receiving Blender magazine. The second was FHM which went under and I ended up receiving Radarmagazine.

Maybe they will substitute the mag with a similar mag (an electronics or car mag)?


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

sr20det510 said:


> Two magazines that I subscribed to went under and neither sent me my money back!
> 
> But, they continued my subscriptions with newer magazines that were similar.
> I remember once the subscriptions ended I got rediculously low renewel rates
> ...


Well that does make me feel a little better. I was just starting to enjoy the mag again. That's why i bought the subscription.

Now if they were to bring back Car Stereo Review........


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

POLKAT said:


> Ken C. Pohlman was a demigod. When I was in High School I loved reading his amplifier reviews and wanted to grow up to be just like him. Teaching Music and Music Technology at the University of Miami and writing articles for a car stereo magazine.  (what am I doing in the Air Force? lol)
> 
> Tom Nousaine was another favorite.


Well I came to Arizona State as a declared EE major because I wanted to somehow work my way into the car audio industry... that didn't last long 

_Arizona State University: We chew you up and spit you out, but KEEP GIVING US MONEY.
_


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> Well I came to Arizona State as a declared EE major because I wanted to somehow work my way into the car audio industry... that didn't last long
> 
> _Arizona State University: We chew you up and spit you out, but KEEP GIVING US MONEY._


I think that could be said for a lot of state universities. It happened to me - I'm still paying off loans for a negative educational experience.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: State of the Car Audio industry*

Ttowncls, thanks for the link. I will definitely check it out. Austin is not a huge drive, maybe 4 hours from me.




Ttowncls said:


> You should check into USACi competitions. They recently had a huge show called Texas Heat Wave in Austin. There are a lot of shows listed in Texas. Check this Link All it takes is one person to tell another and so on. We can bring real car audio back. The magazines, and manufacturers do what they do because of the people buying ( or not buying ) their products.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

envisionelec said:


> I think that could be said for a lot of state universities. It happened to me - I'm still paying off loans for a negative educational experience.


I graduated 3 years ago. My job is in no way related to my major. I would like my tuition refunded. Kthx.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> Well I came to Arizona State as a declared EE major because I wanted to somehow work my way into the car audio industry... that didn't last long
> 
> _Arizona State University: We chew you up and spit you out, but KEEP GIVING US MONEY.
> _


That's a function of the EE major, not the university. Many very talented people I started school with didn't make it through the intro EE classes. It's the type of major where some people will not make it, no matter how hard they work, at any decent university. It's not easy stuff, period.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> That's a function of the EE major, not the university. Many very talented people I started school with didn't make it through the intro EE classes. It's the type of major where some people will not make it, no matter how hard they work, at any decent university. It's not easy stuff, period.


No, it's not easy stuff - but it seems that many universities magnify the difficulty intentionally in many ways. My experience gave me a very poor perception of the usefulness of college. "Logistical nightmare" are the first words out of my mouth when I discuss the subject ofcollegiate advisors/counselors. The right hand knows not what the left hand is doing. Ad nasuem.
I'll never be an engineer's engineer, but I can design my way out of a paper bag and have a great time doing it. I can't say the same of the latter for many of my collegues.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Sooooooo............................


Is this new 20th anniversary edition going to be it. I didn't read the editor's note, but the rest of the Mag says nothin of quittin........


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

usually magazines are prepared a couple of MONTHS in advance...so the September issue was probably finished and printed in July. I have a feeling we will see two maybe three more issues max. Of course, if by some grace of God they stay put and keep publishing.


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

Is there even anything official out there? I've been searching and still come up with nothing... It sucks if its gone.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

I would like to start a SQ e-magazine/newsletter - we are looking for a first publish soon, all ideas and suggestions of topics are welcome and it sucks that cae had to go that route and edit itself out of the market.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Check my other posts in this thread for some ideas.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

They did it to themselves. Of all the subs I have it was my least favorite. Hell I would learn from one post of Chad or Doitor then I would learn in the whole mag that month.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Check my other posts in this thread for some ideas.


Your ideas have been noted, and incorporation is very likely, thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

dam now what am i going to read on the john, this sucks


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Parts Express and Madisound catalogs...


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

hemimaddness said:


> dam now what am i going to read on the john, this sucks


PAS, just skip over the skanty clad impornts if you are going for a quickie


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

JDM_Ej said:


> Is there even anything official out there? I've been searching and still come up with nothing... It sucks if its gone.


Anyone got any PROOF? I have yet to find anything that this magazine is no longer being published...


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

It ends the run in November. They released a statement to industry guys...not the general public probably because they don't want people flipping out that they're losing 18 months off their subscription like me.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

The November issue is available now...


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

I got my new one 2-3 days ago in the mail. Dont know what month it is. But 2 of the 4-5 featured cars use PRS720 front component set! LOL..


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

placenta said:


> I got my new one 2-3 days ago in the mail. Dont know what month it is. But 2 of the 4-5 featured cars use PRS720 front component set! LOL..


I might be remembering wrong, but that sounds like the NOvember one. I think it was the one that had the all pioneer mercedes in it.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya Nov. got mine 2 days ago. Waiting till Ike jumps on me to read it.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

txbonds said:


> I think it was the one that had the all pioneer mercedes in it.


yup.
[email protected]@!

I forgot the magazine is sitting 6" from me on my work desk!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

the November issue just came in. I think the SL issue was the October one. Funny we are only in Sept.

If the mag. is pulled, there is a good chance the last issue will be around January. The Nov. issue looks decent, except for the SL500 destruction with Orion gear. So much for keeping a MBZ classy!!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> The Nov. issue looks decent, except for the SL500 destruction with Orion gear. So much for keeping a MBZ classy!!


That SL500 really pissed me off. I almost screamed out loud.. Then I threw up in my mouth. Why would they feature such a disgusting riced out Mercedes piece of crap as that?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

because it was extreme. It does not have to be done right....just over the top. That is what the 'majority' of the readers wil follow. I don't think they would be interested in most of the installs here, just not flashy enough for them. Since people can't listen to them, they go with looks. As we all know, looks can be deceiving!!!!



hmmm, maybe should have been a journalist?!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

it literally had a hacksawed steering wheel to make it aircraft like. dumbest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

So what happens to those of us with existing subscriptions. I am sure this was answered in the last 7 pages but to be honest, I am lazy.


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

Daishi said:


> It ends the run in November. They released a statement to industry guys...not the general public probably because they don't want people flipping out that they're losing 18 months off their subscription like me.


Ok so if this is true, how is it fair for them to keep taking new subscriptions? Why wouldn't they stop that?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

If they stopped in November, as Daishi suggests, that means they were finishing up the Jan. 09 or even Feb. 09 issue. I bet we will see something by winter.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Because they can get away with it.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

You can't read it anymore, but Mobile Electronics, which is an industry magazine had an article on it as they received a letter directly from CA&E publisher stating that the magazine is finished.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an email from last month directly from Ben Oh (editor of Car Audio & Electronics), and his exact words were....

*"I’m sorry to inform you that Car Audio has recently folded. The last issue will be the November edition."*


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

00RedRT said:


> I have an email from last month directly from Ben Oh (editor of Car Audio & Electronics), and his exact words were....
> 
> *"I’m sorry to inform you that Car Audio has recently folded. The last issue will be the November edition."*




Damn it.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Eh, I just got the December issue in my store. It says in one of the first pages "next month look for.... "


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

That's pretty impressive that you got the December issue in since the November issue just showed up today. They are two months ahead usually, so I wouldn't be shocked if the January issue is the last one...which would be the November edition.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Daishi said:


> That's pretty impressive that you got the December issue in since the November issue just showed up today. They are two months ahead usually, so I wouldn't be shocked if the January issue is the last one...which would be the November edition.


I know, I had just received the november issue a week prior. I thought I was seeing things, and your thinly desguised "I call ********" comment has me second guessing myself. I'll double check tomorrow, and if it says december, I'll see if I can photocopy the cover.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Not calling BS, just impressive you're already a month ahead of the subscribers  I wonder if the rest of us will also receive December here this coming week.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Daishi said:


> Not calling BS, just impressive you're already a month ahead of the subscribers  I wonder if the rest of us will also receive December here this coming week.


Ahhh... my bad. I'll check, but it seemed crazy to me that I had December in my hands at the begining of September.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Woot, first post! I haven't bought one in years anyway, besides occasionally looking at the online refrence to something that was reviewed. 

I remember back in the day being subscribed to it though. I am sure a lot of people will miss it, as evident to some people posting.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I guess I lucked out.Just got the latest issue and my sub runs out real soon as I wasn't planning on re-uping for many reasons. One being the blinding with the bling, the bling, the blinding bling. I thought this years equipment listing was crap. Across three mags with almost nothing in them? I did enjoy the minivan articles although I though they could have used a little less rocket scientist speak. I guess I need something else to read on the can...since I don't have internet in my bathroom. Sad to see it go but it had seen much better days.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

placenta said:


> That SL500 really pissed me off. I almost screamed out loud.. Then I threw up in my mouth. Why would they feature such a disgusting riced out Mercedes piece of crap as that?


They lost their focus at least five years ago.

When the rapper and basketball players were being featured on the covers I knew the end was near.

They were showing promise with some of the gear they were testing....eh they're done.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chadillac3 said:


> That's a function of the EE major, not the university. Many very talented people I started school with didn't make it through the intro EE classes. It's the type of major where some people will not make it, no matter how hard they work, at any decent university. It's not easy stuff, period.


I expected to begin working in electronics labs immediately, but no, they put you through these ridiculous engineering management courses that serve little purpose but to make people throw in the towel and switch to majors that have more substance from the beginning.

My team was accused of cheating. Even when we proved we did nothing wrong and the instructors had little evidence of anything, their only offer was to take an immediate failing grade, finish the course "on good faith" then try an appeal. I said screw it and withdrew. I wonder if I could sue them for something all these years later.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Haven't you guys noticed that Primedia has been pushing every other magazine they own on CA&E subscribers lately (via email)? I'm sure they're trying to shift some of the revenue.

Anytime I've subscribed to a magazine that's folded in the past, they will subscribe you to one of their other magazines for the remainder of your subscription period. They might even let you choose.


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

damn i just re-upped for 2 years ...i had subscription for most of the early 90s and just came back in 2006

i don't think they should have done two merc sl cars in back to back issues 

i actually found the how to articles much better than in the mid 90s


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

tdiantonio said:


> i don't think they should have done two merc sl cars in back to back issues
> 
> i actually found the how to articles much better than in the mid 90s


The one that Mr. Katz & his crew did was sick with the Hertz/Audison gear
That was a _Boss_ install, the G~'d Out one in the last issue was done in very bad taste well i think anyway,

I also agree that the How to section was getting better over the last 2years,


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

No, you are right. That was one of the biggest messes I have seen in years. Way to ruin a Benz...

But the how to articles are getting a little stale. How many "How to build a fiberglass box" articles do we need? The seem to go back to that every couple of months.

Oh well, it's over now.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I also agree that the How to section was getting better over the last 2years,


It seemed like Steve Brown with Alpine was contributing alot in the how to articles. I will always read anything he has to offer.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmm my issue has yet to come...wtf


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> Hmmm my issue has yet to come...wtf


It's the beginning of the end. The Omega if you will. Start to stockpile rice, water, MREs.... anything that will keep.

WOLVERINES!!!!

WTH am I talking about. I need sleep.


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

A friend of mine from work had his subscription rejected recently. They told him they'll replace his sub with another mag of his choice. Note, this is through one of those door-to-door mag sub people.


----------



## KHPower (Aug 6, 2008)

i just recieved the last issue of the mag after purchasing 3 years worth. I called in and requested a refund with no problems , so if anyone thinks they are out money give em a call


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

So now there is nothing. No car audio magazines at all. Fantastic.


----------



## RASTER (Jul 18, 2008)

I subscribed about two months ago and received my first copy yesterday .


----------



## KHPower (Aug 6, 2008)

The copy they sent is the issue where they show all their progress and stuff and old reviews on older products.

Its a shame and although the internet has tons of articles and stuff regarding car audio and reviews , it was still nice to have something in print to throw in the backpack , work ect..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JDM_Ej said:


> So now there is nothing. No car audio magazines at all. Fantastic.


www.pasmag.com


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> www.pasmag.com


Eh... at best.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

not a car audio magazine...

it's a 'tuner' mag that consistently has a column about 12v.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> www.pasmag.com


Weaksauce.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

JDM_Ej said:


> Eh... at best.


Agreed. If you like looking at ugly asian models and 75 pages of rim advertisments then by all means.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

its an option, a few nice systems like the June 08'
M3 lookalike with Zapco DC & Zapco Amps
Or the July with the Eclipse CD7200MKII test report
April with nice CES covrage & the Accoustic Edge Cayman S

No matter what the mag that last willnot make everyone happy
if they added more performance stuff they would loose the audio guys
if they all more Audio they loose the Performance guys

the adds keep them in the news stands,
like the store we have, if I had more highend gear I would loose the guy that is looking for entrylevle stuff, the lowend gear push's the highend guys out
My SQ gear is not for the SPL guys nor are the SPL subs for the SQ guy
noone will be happy with the full mag ever,
im going to skip past the Boston G2 Sub reveiw well I will not run the Boston so i could care less, but the review on the Arc mini I will cutout & laminate then store it in my folder ect ect


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> the review on the Arc mini I will cutout & laminate then store it in my folder ect ect



Funny, I bought that edition to read the arc mini review, and then low and behold if it isn't sitting available free on the Arc website. No more of my funds will be wasted on this rag.

http://www.arcaudio.com/productpics/ArcReviews/productreviews/archives/minirev125v4.PDF


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

txbonds said:


> Funny, I bought that edition to read the arc mini review, and then low and behold if it isn't sitting available free on the Arc website. No more of my funds will be wasted on this rag.
> 
> http://www.arcaudio.com/productpics/ArcReviews/productreviews/archives/minirev125v4.PDF


This is why I stopped fiending for the car audio rags 3 years ago.....I moved to MOuntain bike mages....now I buy...*ZERO* magazines per month.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

After getting my hand slapped for not finding this thread the first time... lol...


I called 1-800-829-3340, told them that I subscribed for CA&E not Automobile... I would not accept Automobile for my sub $$... they said... pic anything we offer for 2 years... 

Stereophile... oh well... R.I.P. the last of the "ok" car audio related mags....

Hopefully something will pop up... preferably an E-Mag of some substance & lack of manufacturer/industry politics & advertising.

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

so I am assuming people are getting their notices? Bummer I thought they would finish out the year at least. Oh well. Here is what mine looked like.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> so I am assuming people are getting their notices? Bummer I thought they would finish out the year at least. Oh well. Here is what mine looked like.
> View attachment 6736


same thing I got today


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

X3^.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> After getting my hand slapped for not finding this thread the first time... lol...
> 
> 
> I called 1-800-829-3340, told them that I subscribed for CA&E not Automobile... I would not accept Automobile for my sub $$... they said... pic anything we offer for 2 years...
> ...


Mine yesterday too ^^^ handled it in about 5 minutes...

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> so I am assuming people are getting their notices? Bummer I thought they would finish out the year at least. Oh well. Here is what mine looked like.
> View attachment 6736


Yeah, I was going to post mine but you beat me to the punch.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

I quit reading all car audio mags when I found forums like this one. The mags are just ads to accompany the columns that are really just paid advertisements. I get better quality info with less bias here, just think of people like Chad, Andy Wehrmeyr (sp? sorry) and others who know what they are talking about.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

got mine 2 
Automobile wtf they should gave us a choice


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

I had a hard time finding it in Barnes and Noble last month


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

Got my notice Saturday..damn it...what the hell is Automobile magazine/replacement chit? I didn't ask for this,nor was given a choice...ima call them on Monday to see wtf is going on.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

getonerd said:


> got mine 2
> Automobile wtf they should gave us a choice


Hey Geto... just call the # I posted above, you can choose any Mag they sell & they will extend a new sub for the length your sub with CA&E was...

ROb
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Take your pick!

Source Interlink Media Publications:

MAGAZINES || WEBSITES

5.0 Mustang & Super Fords www.50mustangandsuperfords.com
Automobile www.automobilemag.com
Car Craft www.carcraft.com
Chevy High Performance www.chevyhiperformance.com
Circle Track www.circletrack.com
Corvette Fever www.corvettefever.com
Custom Classic Trucks www.customclassictrucks.com
European Car www.europeancarweb.com
Eurotuner www.eurotuner.com
GM High-Tech Performance www.gmhightechperformance.com
High Performance Pontiac www.highperformancepontiac.com
Honda Tuning www.hondatuningmagazine.com
Hot Rod www.hotrod.com
Import Tuner www.importtuner.com
Kit Car www.kitcarmag.com
Lowrider Arte www.lowriderarte.com
Lowrider www.lowridermagazine.com
Lowrider Bike www.lowriderbike.com
Modified www.modified.com
Modified Luxury & Exotics www.modifiedle.com
Mopar Muscle www.moparmusclemagazine.com
Motor Trend www.motortrend.com
Motor Trend www.motortrendenespanol.com
Muscle Mustangs & Fast Fords www.musclemustangfastfords.com
Mustang & Fords www.mustangandfords.com
Mustang Monthly www.mustangmonthly.com
Popular Hot Rodding www.popularhotrodding.com
Project Car Magazine www.projectcarmag.com
Rod and Custom Magazine www.rodandcustommagazine.com
Sport Compact Car www.sportcompactcarweb.com
Stock Car Racing www.stockcarracing.com
Street Rodder www.streetrodderweb.com
Super Chevy www.superchevy.com
Super Street www.superstreetonline.com
Truck Trend www.trucktrend.com
Turbo & High-Tech Performance www.turbomagazine.com
Vette www.vetteweb.com
4Wheel Drive & Sport Utility www.4wdandsportutility.com
4Wheel & Off-Road www.4wheeloffroad.com
Classic Trucks www.classictrucks.com
Diesel Power www.dieselpowermag.com
Four Wheeler www.fourwheeler.com
JP Magazine www.jpmagazine.com
Mini Truckin' www.minitruckinweb.com
Off-Road www.off-roadweb.com
Sport Truck www.sporttruck.com
Truckin' www.truckinweb.com
ATV Rider www.atvrideronline.com
Baggers www.baggersmag.com
Dirt Rider www.dirtrider.com
Hot Bike www.hotbikeweb.com
Motorcycle Cruiser www.motorcyclecruiser.com
Motorcyclist www.motorcyclistonline.com
Sport Rider www.sportrider.com
Street Chopper www.streetchopperweb.com
Super Street Bike www.superstreetbike.com
Bike www.bikemag.com
Canoe & Kayak www.canoekayak.com
Powder www.powdermag.com
Skateboarder www.skateboardermag.com
Slam www.slamonline.com
Snowboarder www.snowboardermag.com
Surfer www.surfermag.com
Surfing www.surfingthemag.com
Power & Motoryacht www.powerandmotoryacht.com
Voyaging www.voyagingonline.com
Sail www.sailmag.com
Home Theater www.hometheatermag.com
Shutterbug www.shutterbug.com
Stereophile www.stereophile.com
Arabian Horse World www.ahwmagazine.com 
Dressage Today 
Horse & Rider 
Practical Horseman 
Soap Opera Digest www.soapoperadigest.com
Soap Opera Weekly www.soapoperaweekly.com


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I had just subscribed for 3 years to CAE when I read this post that it was ceasing publication so I called them and got my subscription cancelled and my money refunded. However, they have been nice enough to send me 3 issues so far.


----------



## toyrunner (Sep 1, 2008)

I got a notice in the mail right after the last issue saying that I will get my remaining issues in a car mag. This Just SUCKS.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

November issue was in BooksAMillion yesterday. Had an Arc demo car in it featured here: http://www.arcaudio.com/gallery.asp

I was thinking the October issue was the last one, but there is a November issue on the shelf.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

txbonds said:


> November issue was in BooksAMillion yesterday. Had an Arc demo car in it featured here: http://www.arcaudio.com/gallery.asp
> 
> I was thinking the October issue was the last one, but there is a November issue on the shelf.


I saw it at PriceChopper the other day.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Not had my notice yet.  
Are any of those other mags any good been overseas i have not seen any of them before?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Primedia sent out a notice to advertisers that CA&E was done weeks before they stopped sending out subscription renewals. To me, that is bad faith and you should be able to get a full refund (and bring that up as well if they say "take something comparable" as a replacement.

Juan





BlackSapphire said:


> Take your pick!
> 
> Source Interlink Media Publications:
> 
> ...


----------



## KHPower (Aug 6, 2008)

All you simply nedd to do is demand a refund and they will give you your cash back. They may however deduct the issues already sent on your account and just refund the remainder. I just emailed them and noticed my funds in 2 days in my bank account.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Some people are getting different answers though. Some guys are saying they were told they could (or would) have to get another magazine which I think is BS. You should get a prorated refund, and if you didn't ask for Automobile mag and they sent you an issue anyway, that shouldn't count.

Juan


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

It would have been nice if I had even got a letter at least they have now told domestic customers what's going on or most of them by the look of it, how about us international ones. I got the last issue but nothing else.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> Some people are getting different answers though. Some guys are saying they were told they could (or would) have to get another magazine which I think is BS. You should get a prorated refund, and if you didn't ask for Automobile mag and they sent you an issue anyway, that shouldn't count.
> 
> Juan


I got a refund. Two year sub was $24 something and I got back $22 something. Don't give them the option for another mag.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I never even got a notice. If I did, my wife threw it away (entirely possible).


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Where's the last 2 issues? The last one I got had the midrange pod build on that van >:O


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well.....

Egon of the Ghostbusters was ahead of his time when he said, "print is dead".


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

My final issue (Nov '08) arrived 2 weeks before the "we are sorry" f'ing postcard.. Lame ass business sense... after 20 years of dedicated readership... a "dear john letter" after the last issue published & shipped is not lame.. its just ****ed up... as I posted earlier.. *I had to call them* to fix my investment... strike #2 for the supposed "leaders/members of the dedicated" as was preached by Mr. Ho in his second or third Editorial.. 

Whatever.. the photography had moved to publishing illiteracy. Since when can a magazine take 3 paragraphs to discuss a topic/photo/feature.. & NOT offer ONE photo of the topic? Since when can a LEGIT magazine show a feature vehicle or detail on the cover & not at least touch on the pics on the cover...

Shame on Ben Ho... shame on the reviewers... shame on the entire staff... If you knew the ship was sinking... at least have the guts to scale back on the substance & just quietly fade away... 

I could gve examples from every issue in the last year, as an editor & publisher. But the issue is PROFESSIONALISM... go out with your heads held high... instead of embarrassing the entire hobby by just walking away.... L-A-M-E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rob


PS: oh.. my first copy of *Stereophile* arrived today... Ben & the rest of the lame staff of flakes... take a note... read what a REAL magazine does...


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

dbl post


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Shame on Ben Ho... shame on the reviewers... shame on the entire staff... If you knew the ship was sinking... at least have the guts to scale back on the substance & just quietly fade away...
> 
> I could gve examples from every issue in the last year, as an editor & publisher. But the issue is PROFESSIONALISM... go out with your heads held high... instead of embarrassing the entire hobby by just walking away.... L-A-M-E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


While I agree with your assessment of the quality of the book, this last part is wrong.

I have a couple of friends that work over there for other books. They were purchased not too long ago by Source Interlink, and not much changed.

Then, one day they heard through the grapevine that a bunch of books were cancelled. No one got any advance notice, including those who worked for those books. They were let go, and the only thing that was left to put out were the editions that were already at the printers.

They weren't given the chance to say goodbye, the plug was pulled.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

KHPower said:


> All you simply nedd to do is demand a refund and they will give you your cash back. They may however deduct the issues already sent on your account and just refund the remainder. I just emailed them and noticed my funds in 2 days in my bank account.


Could you let me know who/were to email as there subs site is not working and im not sure who to email.

I now have the letter and as im in England/UK i have no interest in the magazine they have transfered my subs with.

Thanks for any help
Geoff.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

just a heads up folks, I called the 1 800 number listed a few pages back in the thread, (thought id give automobile a chance) told them I didnt like it

they switched me to stereophile, and I asked for the online version, and since its cheaper they gave me a extra year for free


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I may be in the minority here (considering what forum this is) but I am actually enjoying Automobile magazine a lot more than I did CA&E. I'm not so sad that they stopped publishing it to be quite honest.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I flipped the Automobile Mag for Mustang Monthly and have been enjoying it quite well.


----------



## noop (Jan 18, 2009)

man, talk about being late!!! I just seen this thread and had no idea, no wonder for the past 3 months everywhere I go I can't find CA&E mag.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

carsound was my fav years ago..i guess there is no dedicated mag left


----------

